# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Real Housewives of NY

## Eve

They are starting to plan their trip!

----------


## steelpe

There goes the neighborhood.

----------


## Eve

It went months ago.

----------


## Dorocke

I thought it was the next episode... but we still have another to go!  It is going to be a bloodbath!!  Looks like all they do is scream and yell while they're there?  I like Heather, and even bought some more Yummie Tummies since watching her!  Carol is pretty cool, too.

----------


## Eve

I like Carol the best.

----------


## BBT

Why don't they go to SXM

----------


## katva

Ugh....Can't believe I'm posting this, but here you go, Eve!
From Peg's Blog RHONY (or There Goes the Neighborhood)

----------


## Dorocke

Of course, Peg is loving RHONY now.  She made a huge admin. fee off that villa, and then some!

----------


## elgreaux

what restaurant are they dining in - I don't recognize it from the photo?

----------


## amyb

Cote Port?

----------


## elgreaux

hard to tell, the curtains don't look familiar

----------


## BillandCathy

It is Bagatelle.

----------


## elgreaux

that explains it, never eaten there...

----------


## BillandCathy

Nor have we eaten there, but did visit on our last trip and it was very fun with the flaming champagne bottles, dancing on tables, etc (but not as fun as Le Ti). FYI, I referenced my photos against Peg's and found the ceiling, window treatments, floors, chairs, etc to be an exact match.

----------


## soyabeans

we ate there and we were not impressed....compaired to PaCri or L'Isola

----------


## Eve

Of course they would go to Bagatelle

----------


## Dorocke

Carol certainly regrets taking them on this trip, you know it!

----------


## BillandCathy

I thought the same... how funny that they left NY only to go to a NY restaurant in the Caribbean.  I hope they don't give the SBH Bagatelle a bad reputation... it's a nice place.

----------


## steelpe

I watched this so for the first time yesterday and all I have to say is that I can't believe they gave these horrible people a television show.  All they did through the whole show was ***** about each other.  

Although I do have to say that I would much rather watch the show than read about the political views/threads that are popping up on the home page now.... *Can someone please write a trip report!*

----------


## amyb

And move this to the BOOKS MOVIES TV where it belongs

----------


## andynap

Eve likes this stuff.

----------


## BBT

It's trash TV designed to fill up space in the name of content. it's about as bad as the fake court TV stuff.

----------


## andynap

You think??

----------


## BBT

Pretty sure

----------


## andynap

> fake court TV stuff.



Actually Judge Judy is not fake. The parties have agreed for her to mediate their dispute and be bound by her decision. It's the same as binding arbitration used by court systems all over. The one hitch is the show pays the damages assessed against the losing party.

----------


## BBT

I meant fake as in all the drama I understand ADR.  I also have never seen a judge who would behave that way althought many may want to but admittedly I have only seen bits and can't imagine watching a whole show. Interesting they pay the judgement. No losers then.

----------


## amyb

Thank you for moving the thread-boy, that was fast.

----------


## andynap

Credit me. I whined.

----------


## Dorocke

There are going to be 3 episodes in St. Barts! I just want to see the familiar spots of my island on TV.  It's a shame that they went there and sh$t all over the place.

----------


## sbhlvr

> There are going to be 3 episodes in St. Barts! I just want to see the familiar spots of my island on TV.  It's a shame that they went there and sh$t all over the place.



I agree. They should be banned after this trip!

----------


## JEK

Real Housewives Of New York: Heather Goes Gangsta
By Trisha B.
AT A PARTY, LUANN AND RAMONA CONTINUE TO ARGUE about the nasty wine trick; Carole's planned trip for the ladies to St. Bart's may be sans Aviva; and Sonja seems to think shes Heather's client, but nooooo, honey, Heather says her clients PAY. She's helping Sonja out of pure friendship, but it looks like that might not last too much longer.
We're still at that party, watching Ramona hover over Heather again, swearing she hears her talking about her. But Heathers confronting Aviva about the group talking about Jacques as soon as he walked out the door. We, again, see Ramona stomp by her, yelling that shes better stop talking about her. Shes sick of it!, she says.

Heather, again, tells anyone who will listen that that's Ramonas MO, just walking away, thinking the world revolves around her, that someones talking behind her back. Carole says everyone is talking about everyone while Mario insists his wife is not crazy. While Heather rails on with Mario, he hits her with her non-invite of his wife to London and how it was a major diss. While this is going on, Ramona and Sonja, heads together, giggle drunkenly in another room.

Heather insists Ramona needs to come talk to her since she thought their issues were resolved. It goes on and one until Mario cant take anymore and walks away for a drink. Then Heather turns to Aviva and wonders why she couldnt defend HER. Is Ramona paying her or something? Gosh, Ramona is driving girlfriend bonkers. Aviva says she can't defend calling someone's wife crazy. Oh really, this entire conversation is CRAZY. Oh god, Aviva and Heather are at it now about who invited or didnt invite who to where, when and whyyyyy.

Then Ramona comes back and immediately starts talking major **** about Heather. Meanwhile, Heather sits back in an interview and tells us that Ramonas messing with fire and if you get too close to fire you will get burned. Snap, snap, snap, go run and tell THAT! Heather is so gangsta.

Besties Ramona and Sonja are in the plastic surgeons office for a little maintenance before the trip to St. Barts. Sonja complains about some imperfection she sees on her stomach that I cannot see, but of course the doctor sees it and she gets a needle in her midsection. Ramona need a firmer ass so shes getting butt injections. She freaks when she sees the liquid and says the color looks like blood in somebodys piss. They both look perfect so I really dont get it, but I guess thats how they stay looking that way.

Aviva and LuAnn are at a spinning class at Soulcycle. Its a charity event but LuAnn seems to have forgotten that, which makes Aviva look distressed. She thought they were there for the exercise? The foundation, One Step Ahead, works with children with missing legs. Shes a little pissed because Sonja and Ramona cant make it. Heather is there and Carole arrives late, in the middle of a speech by the instructor. When shes finished Aviva gives a brief bio of her life and thanks everyone for coming.

Class begins (and I have flashbacks to the one spinning class I ever took. It was fun but I never went back.) The instructor looked up LuAnns Money Cant Buy You Class on Youtube and it plays as background. LuAnn wants it turned up and she cant stop grinning. Carole calls it goofy. Heather tells us that though she was disappointed in Aviva, shell still support her. Aviva tells us this wasnt about wine, or clothing lines, it was about helping children. She tells Carole shes bummed they didnt come, she says they would have come if it was a party and there was food, cameras and a red carpet. "Hrumph!.

Aviva and Carole window shop then drop into a jewelry store to check out baubles to wear with their bikinis. Aviva tells her that her panic disorder will probably keep her from the trip. Remember, she cant handle the small planes. Like anyone can, like anyone loves it. Carole says shes not thrilled flying in small planes either but she doesnt have a phobia about it. Aviva tells us that Carole is so peaceful and calm, but shes lost her husband and some friends and youd never know shes had such trauma in her life. They talk about odds of the plane crashing and Aviva asks what are the odds a six year old would lose a foot? Carole says she should still try to come. They talk about sex and St. Barts and not being able to get on a plane alone versus being with your husband.

Ramona breezes into a store to shop for bathing suits with LuAnn. She tells LuAnn shes never seen her in a bikini and LuAnn says shopping for bikinis is best done alone, like masturbating. Ramona, prude that she is, raises her eyebrows as she repeats, masturbating? Ramona tells us that LuAnn wasnt nice but shes going to let it go since theyre going to St. Barts together.
While Ramona models a couple of cute suits, LuAnn tries on long flowing dresses, which are more her style. They wonder if Aviva is going to go on the trip, and if so, with or without Reid. Ramona wonders again how Aviva survived Vassar without him. They insist she needs to face her fears but then Ramona says she doesnt want to hold her hand the entire time either. They laugh about taking turns holding her hand throughout the trip.

Aviva arrives at her foundation building for a meeting with her director Eric. She has Carole and her son along as well. Eric tells her shes going to witness young man, Jake, receive his first running legs. Carole reminisces that one of her first television assignments was a story was about prosthetic legs in Cambodia, how they made them from bicycle parts. After Jake gets his new legs he immediately tries to run across the floor. It was a really sweet moment and then we see Aviva guiding him out on the sidewalk as he proudly struts down the block. Caroles glad she was there.

Carole visits Ramona at her lavish apartment, of course Sonja is already there. Theres a butler serving the wine. As theyre chatting Sonja seems not to have known that Ramona also missed Avivas event. Ramona says she was red and her skin looked like it was on fire! Sonjas dog lost his bladder control and that meant he was going to die so she had to take him to the vet. Carole tells them that Aviva was really hurt that they didnt make it and she tells us that if you promise to be at an event you should be there. Ramona and Sonja hold hands in support as they plead their cases to Carole -- dying dog, dying dog, splattering all over the house; red, red, red! Blah, blah, blah.

Aviva enters the apartment in a festive red dress, armed with a bottle of wine. She compliments Ramonas apartment as they all grab flutes of champagne and clink glasses. Ramona arranges them at the table for lunch. As she grandly presents Aviva with a check for her charity, Sonja looks annoyed. She says she has to support her own charities and doesnt have a check for Aviva. Aviva says shes disappointed but Ramona says just tell us youre pissed. Ramona begins her tale of woe again, telling Aviva about her face being on fire. Sonja begins blabbing about the loss of bladder control and goes on and on until her voice starts to quaver. Carole is clearly annoyed now herself as she sternly tells us she told Sonja not to bring up the dog.

Carole, sitting next to her, says she can feel the anger radiating from Aviva as Sonja goes on and on about the dog problems. When Sonja stops blathering, Aviva tells Ramona she should have scheduled her appointment for another day and Sonja should have had someone else take her dog to the vet. Because, THIS WAS NOT ABOUT me or my charity, it was about THE CHILDREN WHO DONT HAVE LEGS!!!!!, Aviva shouts. At this Sonja goes the **** off, turning as red as Ramona says she was the other day. She says no one else is taking her dog to the vet! They both tell Aviva shes getting out of line. But Aviva is not backing down. Carole is silent through all this.

But she finally chimes in, trying to calm things down when Aviva tells Sonja and Ramona that excuses are like assholes, everyone has one. They accuse her of not being sympathetic because she doesnt have a dog. She says she has children. When she says it didnt seem like a real dog emergency, Sonja cries as she says, When a dog loses its bladder control, its going to die.

They calm down as Carole tells Aviva how great she is and the other women have to agree. Aviva thanks Ramona for apologizing but says going forward shes going to make it clear when something is dear to her and theyre going to show up! We hear Sonja in the background, still upset, saying Aviva obviously isnt a dog person.

Next week is the start of a three part adventure in St. Barts, where LuAnn will have a secret gentleman caller and Aviva calls Sonja and Ramona white trash.

----------


## andynap

> white trash



Naturally. I think they slimed the island.

----------


## marybeth

I love seeing St Barth on TV but after reading only one paragraph above, I would have to watch this on MUTE.

----------


## JEK

> white trash
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Naturally. I think they slimed the island.



Saint Martin banned them.

----------


## Peter NJ

RHO Atlanta recently slimed Anguilla.

----------


## Eve

I would think this thread would be in "St. Bart's Discussion".  Just because some don't like the show does not make it any less about the island.  This thread is for tv shows in general.  IMHO.
But a thread about a dog date in VA can be on the St Bart's Discussion thread.  Go figure.

----------


## Eve

I watch the show all the time, and a few are truly insane.  Carol, who planned the trip was married to Anthony Radziwill and is very smart and charming.  Hardly white trash.
PS, those regular watchers know who the male visitor to the villa was.

----------


## JEK

> I would think this thread would be in "St. Bart's Discussion".  Just because some don't like the show does not make it any less about the island.  This thread is for tv shows in general.  IMHO.
> But a thread about a dog date in VA can be on the St Bart's Discussion thread.  Go figure.



Talk to Amy and Andy -- they made me move it.

----------


## amyb

This thread is about a TV show-it is in the right place


iMho

----------


## andynap

What's a TV show in general??

----------


## Eve

A tv show that is not about St Bart's

----------


## andynap

My hands are clean- I didn't complain.

----------


## Eve

You got blamed.

----------


## amyb

The subject of the thread is RHONY-a TV program. 

The setting  just happens to be St Barths so it is in the right forum and in the right thread.

Next......

----------


## andynap

> You got blamed.




What else is new??

----------


## Eve

I know how you feel

----------


## wahooligan

Yes, all of the Real Housewives franchises are trashy, bitchy and cheesey......and I love them....my guilt-less pleasure w/ a glass of vino! (after working at a law firm all week...yawn) Very excited to see the next three shows in SBH. Too bad Aviva is scared of the "little plane"-that's one of the best parts of the trip!

----------


## Eve

My sister is coming with us in May and she cannot wait to see all 3 episodes!

----------


## Dorocke

So, who is this "mystery visitor" of LuAnn's??  Looks like a Johnny Depp pirate.  

I'll bet they flew Tradewinds, so I don't see why Aviva would be quite so terrified.  It could be alot worse.

I do like these stupid shows, too, I must admit.  Well, not NJ- I don't watch that.  Or ATL.  I am curious about the new Miami...  My faves are NY, and BH.  Not really into Orange County.

----------


## Eve

It is the Johnny Depp pirate.  Miami isnt new.  This is the second season.

----------


## stbartslover

Gay friends of ours (for some reason) love this show.

----------


## Eve

Of course they do!

----------


## Dorocke

Ooooh, I'm a late bloomer.  Used to only watched Rhony.  I'm actually embarrassed to be adding other cities.  lol   What is your rundown of worst-liked to "least-worst"-liked?  haha!  Mine:

1. Ramona
2. Sonya
3. Aviva
4. LuAnn
5. Carole
6. Heather

----------


## sbhlvr

LuAnn needs a reality check. I really can't stand her. She never really listens to who is speaking. Plus, she is no longer royalty since she's no longer married. Get a clue! She needs to take another Emily Post& Miss manners class imo!

----------


## Eve

I can't get past Ramona.  She is nuts, and Mario knows it.  I love Carol.  She is getting fodder for her next best seller

----------


## Eve

In the previews of SB, I was shocked at LuAnn's lack of a French accent.

----------


## JEK

Written By Mark O. Estes on August 27th, 2012 at 8:11 am


With Facebook to Unlock Exclusive TVOvermind Features.

Tonight, the Real Housewives of New York City finally make their way to St. Barth's where friendships will change, relationships will be challenged, and we will be there soaking up every iota of drama the group throws our way.

Bravo released two clips to tease fans of the fun to come. Unfortunately the clips don't feature too much cattiness, which we're sure Bravo could be saving for the actual episode. But if last week's outing was any indication, it will not take much, nor long, for the women to ignite their annual shouting match in a foreign land. Until then, we get to feast our eyes on the calm before the storm, or what the women might dub as the Isle of French Men.

While it seems that Aviva Drescher hasn't made it to the island yet with her husband Reed, Carole Radziwill calls her rocker boyfriend Russ Irwin, who is also on the island for a gig. Carole doesn't hesitate to warn Russ about the "crazy bitches," who live up to their name upon introduction. Here's a look:



Run, Russ. Run while you can.

The next clip introduces us to the mysterious Johnny Depp look-alike, who has been shown in this season's mega trailers and seemingly had some "interactions" with LuAnn de Lesseps. Another person we are introduced to is Sonja's friend Carole, owns the bar the women visit and is the girlfriend (cougar) to Thomas... aka Mr. Johnny Depp. Can we say "scandaleaux?!"



Oh, LuAnn... If what Bravo and the trailers have hinted at actually happens between Mr. Thomas (Tomas?) and LuAnn actually happens, we have only one question: What would Jacques think? Plus, shouldn't Carole of Le Ti St. Bart's headline the French version of the Real Housewives franchise?

Are you guys ready to party with the Real Housewives of New York City in St. Barth's? Or is it St. Bart's? Does it matter? Let us know below...

The Real Housewives of New York City airs Mondays @9/8c on Bravo.

----------


## JEK

I can't believe I am watching this show. My wife is even more amazed. The big house in Saline. Peg Walsh.

----------


## phil62

And Jean-Batiste from Absolute Bistro.

Phil

----------


## Rosemary

We are on the boat and I am getting ready to present it as a travel show.

----------


## JEK

Carole G of Le Ti.  Toms beach?

----------


## phil62

Poetic license?

Phil

----------


## Eve

They are exhausting

----------


## katva

Just awful! We could only stand 10 minutes ... mostly commercials and repeated dialogue anyway. The beautiful island is wasted on them.

----------


## sbhlvr

I was curious as to what the inside of that villa looked like.

I hope the islanders know that we aren't all like them...ugh!!

I did turn the volume down a bit.

----------


## MotherOcean

> We are on the boat and I am getting ready to present it as a travel show.




How did your guests enjoy your "travel show". That is funny!!

We watched, Jim couldn't stand it, we were both barely hanging on. Fast forward, stop, look at a 10 sec clip of beauty, fast forward through most of it. 

Selling New York in St Barth was much more tolerable. 

But we will tune in for the next two shows so

----------


## Eve

Bethenny was so much better.

----------


## amyb

Better than what? or who?

Painful to watch. 

I did an Eve and fell asleep. 

Phil told me I did not miss anything.

Liked seeing the inside of the villa.

----------


## P Nip

I watched about 20 minutes of this and I was embarrassed on behalf of my entire country.

----------


## andynap

That avatar is very scary.  }:|

----------


## wahooligan

If you don't already watch these shows, you won't enjoy it...no matter if it's in St Bart. However, if you are a RHONY fan, seeing them on the island is just an added bonus...

Loved seeing Le Ti again......wish I was back there now

----------


## amyb

Having viewed last night's episode enabled me to  have a greater appreciation of Dennis Carltun's Le Ti birthday celebration that I read about this morning.

----------


## Dorocke

I just wanted them to leave the villa already!  Watching them in their crazy-talk around the table, etc. at the villa was painful.  The show is so scripted- why would LuAnn engage in such indiscretions, knowing it's going to air on TV and Jacques will see it?  And Ramona & Sonya are being paid to act moronic, amping it up just to secure their roles on the show.  I love how Carole and Heather took the pool house bungalow- bravo/smart! 

Can you believe they're all flying in through St. Maarten, and not on Tradewinds??  They must not be all that "in the know"...

----------


## Eve

At least on Bethenny's show you got to see the island and the restaurants.  That house is $140,000 a week during Christmas.  I'll take Andy's little yellow house any day

----------


## Dorocke

I do like the automated wine dispenser in the kitchen though... It will be interesting to see these others "plan a day"-  My mom and I did that one trip together, alternated days.

----------


## claudia

I stayed in the house they tore down to build Villa Dune.So did Carole Radziwille.She appeared to be very wistful remembering that trip.Charles Dumont,the composer, built that home and the little home Peg Walsh referred to as the caretakers house was actually occupied by his son, Philippe and his wife and children.They were charming people.The location was not my favorite.We had a cocktail party one night when a black cloud arose from the salt pond and approached the party goers.It descended on us and attacked,The sight was hysterical, everyone slapping the biggest mosquitos I'd ever seen.Philppe had a Cockatoo which flew up to us and landed on my husband's should and told him to fu** himself.Philippe bought him in Brooklynn,NY.I was wishing the mosquitos would visit the Real Houswives last night.Ramona is an absolute cartoon.I recorded the show so I could fast forward during their inane conversations and pause on the good shots of the island.Another thing I didn't like about the villa location.No sunrises and no sunsets.About the most boring view you could experience.The steep hill behind the villa keeps the sun off the pool too much, whic is the reason the pools are now heated.

----------


## Eddie

How is "real housewife" defined, anyway?

----------


## Eve

However Andy Cohen wants them defined.

----------


## claudia

eddie, I have no idea.Several are unmarried and most are business women.Even the vapid Ramona has a business.

----------


## Eve

They only have to be drama queens. Or be friends of drama queens.  It was thanks to this show that Bethenny Frankel got $12 million for her Skinny Girl brand.  Don't underrate it.
Their pay and ability to stay on the show depends on the amount of drama they provide.  They are all paid different amounts based on their draw.

----------


## JEK

> I can't believe I am watching this show. My wife is even more amazed. The big house in Saline. Peg Walsh.



  Inbox today:

----------


## claudia

I always liked Bethenny.She is a self made woman.

----------


## Grey

I watched the St. Barth episode the other night.  I'm tiring of the faux drama of these shows.  I suppose it has always been somewhat contrived but it seems even more so this year. Or maybe I've just had too much Housewives. 

I enjoyed the scenes showing the beautiful villa and spots around the island.  I think the show I would really like to watch is one about real estate on St. Barth.  I think that would be interesting and entertaining.

----------


## JEK

http://www.st-barths.com/en/news/634...ane-Issac.html

----------


## Dorocke

Ugh- these episodes are horrid!  I could barely hang in there last night.  The fighting and arguing are ridiculous.  I don't know what they're going for here.  They are totally detracting from showcasing their trip on the island.  They stick them at the villa and film cat fights the entire hour!  Totally fed up with this show!!  I hope their ratings are plummeting from these last episodes.

----------


## JEK

They are doing what they are paid to do -- as bad as that may seem. Lots of editing done to make sure they don't look too sane :)

----------


## claudia

My husband watched with me only for the sight of places they may visit on the island and as you noted, they stayed cooped up in the villa getting blow dried and spawning petty arguments.It was painful.The last one is next Monday and i know I'll be watching it, but I'll feel foolish.

----------


## amyb

Exactly-a waste of time but oh what we will endure for a worthwhile glimpse of paradise.

----------


## andynap

You are there more than they are. They should watch you and Phil.

----------


## Dorocke

That Thomas is making a bad name for himself!  Gross... they actually referred to a certain act with Sonja- really cannot believe that was not edited out.  Aviva is now a bigger NUTJOB than Ramona.

----------


## JEK

Just got an email from WIMCO -- http://www.wimco.com/villas/villa.as...64&ml=25080262

----------


## MIke R

my daughter is friends with one of the people in that show....LuAnn....I guess she gos to my daughters restaurant frequently and thats how they met

they are going to Florida together today...

 

I know nothing of the show or the people in the show but  my daughter does....

and I hate to break it to the fans...but you may want to hold onto something when you read the following:

its acting..they aren't really like that

I know I know.....hard to believe

----------


## amyb

And it is a well earned vacation for your daughter.The restaurant business is tough and exhausting, I hear.

----------


## MIke R

yeah....and she killed it big time this summer....good for her

----------


## sbhlvr

bummed we never made to her place.

----------


## amyb

Very good for her and you are right to be proud of her.

----------


## MIke R

you and Phil need to do a road trip and report back....LOL

----------


## amyb

Now there's a thought.........

----------


## MIke R

I am going down late October to check on my Mom, and do some work around her house...and will be eating there then....maybe you guys can come down and I can talk Andy into coming over too

----------


## Eve

I agree.  Although makes me want to go to Le Ti again.  I would take that certain act description with a grain of salt.  I doubt they knew exactly what was going on.

----------


## sbhlvr

Aviva needs to get a life. IMO, when one goes to Le Ti, dancing is a must. When we were there in '09 during the 60th celebration, we had a blast.
Just because you're married,doesn't mean you're dead and can't have some fun...to some degree! ;-)

----------


## Dorocke

Aviva is a drag and an old prude! I don't think I can watch RHONY anymore after this.  I am moving onto RHOM!  I wish Beverly Hills would come back soon.

----------


## Eve

Aviva is nuts.  
It was worth it just to watch Lucy and Ethel and their antics.

----------


## Dorocke

I have never heard of that fish pedicure at Le Tamarind! Where was the foursome (double date) at for dinner? Grain de Sel?  And then the last night for sunset drinks in Gustavia...?

----------


## JEK

Fishy Feet

----------


## amyb

Bonito

Best part was seeing Dora when they stopped for afternoon sunset and cocktails at Maya's. Otherwise-a waste of time. IMHO

----------


## Eve

Of course it is a waste of time.  Isn't that the point of television?

----------


## amyb

Nevermind.............

----------


## Dorocke

That darn villa got more exposure/press than anyplace else!  Can't believe that nooone took Tradewinds over- especially freakshow Aviva.  Surely, they went in the high/on-season.

----------


## amyb

Go back from when Tamarin closed. Tamarin was closed for our July trip.

----------


## BBT

Yep,closed in June also

----------


## claudia

It looked like they were back at Le Tamarin to me.

----------


## amyb

Someone is trying to figure out when the cast was on island-so we know it was prior to June and July when Tamarin was shuttered.

----------


## claudia

I have no idea.The last time I was at Le Tamarin was Nov.'09.We're finally going back to SBH Nov. 30.We'll miss it!

----------


## katva

> Someone is trying to figure out when the cast was on island-so we know it was prior to June and July when Tamarin was shuttered.



I have some recollection of it being filmed in March.  Don't know if it was from a post by Eve, or a FB post from La Plage....but March sticks in my mind.

----------


## amyb

Claudia, perhaps this might help them figure it out.

Again, a waste of my time. Except for darling Dora's cameo bit at Maya's, that is!!

----------


## Valerie

They were on island filming in January. I read on Peg's blog that she recieved a call on Dec. 15 to locate a villa for their arrival only 5 weeks later.

----------


## julianne

I agree, Amy. I watched RHONY, hoping to see scenes of St. Barth's. There was so little shown of the island and so much (too much) of a group of shallow, self-centered women. The segment with Peg Walsh was the classiest part of the shows and I enjoyed seeing Dora at Maya's. Other than that, a bore. I persuaded Dan to watch a little---he had one word for it: "drivel".

----------


## amyb

Agree, with both Julianne with Dan

----------


## Eve

Those women are nuts.  And their pay depends on the drama each can create.  The princess will be a short timer since she is the only one with any class.  But she has other things to do, like write best sellers.

----------


## claudia

Allen watched the recorded episodes with me, but I had to fastforward through the arguments to the different destinations and scenes.That didn't take very long.

----------


## Dorocke

I do like Heather a lot.  She is very coolheaded and really is a successful business woman.  Her undergarment line is awesome.

----------

